# Disease Risk Index



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I've just been passed this website by a friend:

http://www.diseaseriskindex.harvard.edu/update/english/

You can check your risk of various diseases. This is either a good idea (I got very low risk in both prostate cancer and heart attack), or a bad idea.

Interesting, though.

After completing the questionnaire, you're told what you're doing right, and what you can do to reduce the risks.

Gerald


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Disease*

Had a Quick go of a couple.

Think I should be dead by now but just checked my pulse and still something there!.

Trev


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Well I have just taken a Lung Cancer test and it only ask's if YOU have ever worked with Asbestos--not Has a Partner worked with it so---

Results: Lung cancer
Compared to a typical woman your age, your risk is much below average 

Err wrong.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Results: Osteoporosis
Compared to a typical woman your age, your risk is much below average

No widows droop for me then.

I will be on this all night :roll: 
Im off to bed before I become a Hypochondria :roll:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

locovan said:


> Results: Lung cancer
> Compared to a typical woman your age, your risk is much below average Err wrong.


 

As soon as I posted it, I thought about you, Mavis. And said to myself "oh bugger" :wink:

Gerald


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I like the fact that it pre-fills in the questions you've already answered. This is good, because you don't need to remember what lies you told last time 

Also: there are some strange questions. In the "Bladder cancer" questionnaire, it asks: _Have you ever worked in the production of rubber or aluminum or were you exposed to aromatic amines for 5 years or more?_. I wouldn't know what an aromatic amine was if it came up and bit me on the bum.

On the "Stomach cancer" questionnaire, it asks: _Is your blood type A, A+ or A-?_ That was a 'don't know'.

Gerald


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Bugger*



geraldandannie said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> > Results: Lung cancer
> ...


Did you mean bu99er? or Bu**er?


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Bugger*



teemyob said:


> Did you mean bu99er? or Bu**er?


Hi Trev

Probably 

Mine wasn't as bad as the f*** that appeared on here earlier :wink:

Gerald


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Ringer*

No worries, I think we should get on with living anyway.

Whilst you are here, in your photo, you are a Dead Ringer (pardon the pun) for my Future Brother-In-Law.

Fair bit younger than you I guess.

Do you have any long lost Sons?

I am going to dig out a Pic and post it.

Trev.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Ringer*



teemyob said:


> Whilst you are here, in your photo, you are a Dead Ringer (pardon the pun) for my Future Brother-In-Law. Do you have any long lost Sons?


None that I know of  

Gerald


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

geraldandannie said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> > Results: Lung cancer
> ...


Why? when you know how Im full of interest in finding things out. xx
I have found the site fascinating in a medical sort of way. :roll: 
Im doing so much research of my own I think I should have been a nurse.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I am not too sure this is right. I did them all and apart from the die from beetys where I got average, all the rest were below average.

Not bad for a fat 250lb non exercising hypochondriac. 

Unless I read it upside down and I thave a lower than average chance of living until tomorrow then it just shows that obesity and a sloth like existence is good for you. 8) 

If any member would like some information on how to get fat and do nothing, please pm me for a copy of the "Fat and Lazy way to Immortality", by Dr. Pusser. :roll:


----------



## Bethune (Apr 21, 2008)

If you don't trust yourself to answer the questions honestly you could always go for a DNA analysis ?

https://www.23andme.com/


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Bethune said:


> If you don't trust yourself to answer the questions honestly you could always go for a DNA analysis ?
> 
> https://www.23andme.com/


I had my alter ego done and it wasn't mine. How sad is that.


----------



## Groper (May 17, 2007)

"Bladder cancer" questionnaire, it asks: _Have you ever worked in the production of rubber or aluminum or were you exposed to aromatic amines for 5 years or more?_. 
Benzidine and other similar chemicals are known carcinogens particularly in bladder cancer.

"Stomach cancer" questionnaire, it asks: _Is your blood type A, A+ or A-?_ That was a 'don't know'.

Blood group type A people have a significantly higher incidence of stomach cancer- just happens to be my blood group.

Gerald[/quote]


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

I came out at below average for prostate cancer, and I have had it :roll:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

It does give some very odd results as lots of us have found! I take Statins (no I am not resurrecting that thread again.....) as a result of having high b.p. I have just been told I have a "much lower than average risk" of having a heart attack.

I think the results may be skewed somewhat depending on some answers more than others, but the risk factors that it mentions are all ones that I have encountered before (except the blood group A risk - fortunately I am O !)

It's a bit of good fun though but just don't depend on it too much!

I am pleased to hear that Pusser is still alive and kicking - where would we be without his rich irreverent comments! I always enjoy reading his contributions - they add a certain colour to any thread!

Dave


----------

